# Good Romance?



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

As we all know, a lot of writers are incapable of writing good love interests and relationships in movies; the most glaring example of such being Anakin and Padme in the _Star Wars_ prequels, in my opinion. But this thread isn't about that, it's about romances you actually accept and bought into. Can you name some of your favorites?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 26, 2011)

Huh...lemme gather my thoughts...

Buttercup x Westley
Sokka x Suki
Ron x Hermione 
Tristran x Yvaine
Xena x Gabrielle
Captain America x Peggy
Puck x Lauren
Tina x Mike
Will x Elizabeth


----------



## Fassy (Jul 26, 2011)

Titanic - Rose & Jack. 
X-Men First Class - Erik & Charles (Come on guys it was a romantic tragedy and everyone knows Mommy and Daddy divorced each other on the beach) 
Forrest Gump - Jenny and Forrest
Moulin Rouge - Christian & Satine 
Phantom of the Opera - The Phantom & Christine 
Atonement - Robbie & Cecilia 
Harry Potter - Lily & Snape
Jane Eyre - Mr. Rochester & Jane
Brokeback Mountain - Jack & Ennis 

I might have understood the thread wrong so I just did movies. Unless we can add television series then I'll edit later.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

No video games and preferably no anime/manga. They have their own section.


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2011)

I generally hate a lot of romance movies, but there a few that work for me.

-A Beautiful Mind - I loved watching them get older together and deal with Nash's worsening condition and how it affected their lives.  Academy Awards well-deserved, for sure.
-Love Actually - A no-brainer.  Watching each invidivual thread progress, some for better and some for worse, before tying them all together into a nice bow was fun.  I feel like there's a little something for everyone in this.
-The Young Victoria - Anyone who knows anything about her knows that she had the hots for Albert 24/7 and they had a gaggle of babies because they had sex all the time.  But I liked looking at the development of their romance and how they matured through it.  Plus, period piece?  Yes please!  A lot of eye candy in this film.
-Conversations With Other Women - Sure it's artsy but I really liked this film.  I totally bought into their past, and even why they destroyed each other and their relationship, but at the same time held the small hope that they would get together again.  It's an interesting diptych/character study, really.  It's a romantic comedy without being a typical romantic comedy.  It's very understated.
-Moulin Rouge! - There's nothing novel about the romance itself, but the sheer costume/music porn was enough for me to look past it.  I know a lot of people who enjoy the romance in this movie, but for me it took a backseat to the visuals.
-Some Like it Hot - Granted, the romance isn't the focus, but it's still fun in a really enjoyable movie.  It adds a little bit without being overly ridiculous in an already ridiculous premise.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim and Ramona.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 27, 2011)

John Stewart and Shayera Hol


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 27, 2011)

I liked the romance in the Princess Bride the most. I think that should be the standard for everything.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 27, 2011)

Someone already mentioned *Love Actually*. Prime Minister and Natalie. Short but sweet.

*Roxanne*. A classic romantic comedy.

Not to mention Phil and Rita from *Groundhog Day*.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 27, 2011)

My favorite movie romance of all time is.

Joel Barish X Clementine Kruczynski - _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_
 Clementine is my dream girl.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpd3iGszU0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GiLxkDK8sI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

500 Days of Summer. I felt for the guy. The bitch, on the other hand, well she was a bitch. I believe that bitches be like that.


----------



## martryn (Jul 27, 2011)

The English Patient had two believable romances in it.  

Pride and Prejudice as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

I love the relationship between Tom Cruise and Reese Witherspoon's Renee Zellweger characters in _Jerry Maguire._ I like how they acknowledge how they've started a relationship with one another for selfish reasons, but after doing so the real love is actually capable of growing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Wasn't it Renee Wellweger in Jerry Maquire?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, yeah what you said.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 27, 2011)

Splash was also a good Daryl Hannah romantic movie.

Also, Lloyd Dobler and Diane Court.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2011)

500 Days of Summer.  Love Actually.  You've Got Mail.  Serendipity.  I can't really think of any other decent ones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Another good romance is Away From Her.

It's kind of anti-romance in a way, but it's very powerful.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2011)

_500 Days of Summer

Definitely, Maybe_


----------



## Achilles (Jul 27, 2011)

Kyle Reese and Sarah Connor.

Prince Naveen and Tiana.

Penny and Desmond


----------



## Amuro (Jul 27, 2011)

Lost in Translation
Rushmore



DarkChiyuki said:


> Forrest Gump - Jenny and Forrest



Horrible just horrible.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah.  Jenny was a whore.  I don't think that is a good example.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

That relationship was depressing. :/


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2011)

It's like saying Robert De Niro and Sharon Stone made a nice couple in Casino.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 27, 2011)

Jenny just treated forest so badly in that movie for no real reason besides being a free spirit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

Rocky and Adrian.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 27, 2011)

Bin-jip
500 days of Summer
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Le h?risson


----------



## Achilles (Jul 27, 2011)

Wall-E and EVE.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Another good romance is Away From Her.
> 
> It's kind of anti-romance in a way, but it's very powerful.



What's this!? CMX has gained +100 knowledge in chick flicks!? 


... now go apply this epic skill on unsuspecting single females and/or cougars in your immediate vicinity. 

 BTW, are you automatically a member of the Mile High club if you have sex with a woman anywhere in Colorado because your literally a mile up from sea level(i.e a roll in the grass, gas station washroom, library stacks etc. )? 

Anyways, as for my movie list, to name a few(based on writing and chemistry):

Ron/Hermione - Harry Potter
Han/Leia - Star Wars
Rick/Evie - The Mummy
Noah/Allie - The Notebook
Aladdin/Jasmine - Aladdin
James Bond/Vesper Lynd - Casino Royale
Tristan/Yvaine - Stardust
Hercules/Megara - Hercules
Dastan/Tamina - Prince of Persia
Mr. Darcy/Elizabeth - Pride & Prejudice
Westley/Buttercup - The Princess Bride
Joe/Princess Ann - Roman Holiday
Jack/Melanie - One Fine Day
Jonathan/Sara - Serendipity 
Superman/Clark Kent/Lois Lane - Superman(all formats)
Alejandro/Elena - Mask of Zorro


----------



## Fassy (Jul 27, 2011)

Jenny did treat him like shit but I found sweet is that Forrest loved her despite her flaws and her constantly pushing him away. He saw the good in her not the bad. She may have taken advantage of that but Forrest was happy. That's how I feel then again I'm easily swayed.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

She molested him.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 27, 2011)

I forgot to add...

Lupin x Tonks
Phantom x Christine 
Hiccup x Astrid (How To Train Your Dragon, if you haven't heard of it)
Louis aka "Cornelius" x Franny (Meet the Robinsons) 
Arthur x Guinevere 
Bertie (George VI) x Elizabeth (Queen Mum) 
Edward VIII x Wallis Simpson
Jean Grey x Scott Summers
Rogue x Gambit
Jack Sparrow x Angelica


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Detective said:


> What's this!? CMX has gained +100 knowledge in chick flicks!?
> 
> 
> ... now go apply this epic skill on unsuspecting single females and/or cougars in your immediate vicinity.
> ...



I'm in the mile-high club then.  I jammed a couple ladies (I wouldn't call them hotties) up here.


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> She molested him.



Men can't be molested, silly pants.

They also can't be raped. 






Before someone inevitably flips a tit, yes, that is sarcasm.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh man, I forgot my favorite one: Batman and Catwoman in _Batman Returns._ Awesome stuff right there.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 28, 2011)

Dammit, Stunna! You stole what I was gonna say!!!

But yeah.

Bruce Wayne (Batman) x Selena Kyle (Catwoman)
Joker x Harley Quinn
Jane x Tom
Daria x Tom
Grandpa "Lou" Pickles x Morgana
Doug Funnie x Patty Mayonnaise
Mosquito "Skeeter" Valentine x Beebee Bluff
Zuko x Mai
Sherlock Holmes x Irene Adler


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> I forgot to add...
> 
> Lupin x Tonks


There are a lot of really bad choices listed in this thread.  But let's start here.  We are not talking about the relationship between the two characters in the book.  We are talking about the movie characters.  This is the theatre section.  How could anyone think their relationship was good?  They barely spent any time together!  Tonks was barely on screen!  Their deaths were poorly handled and off screen!

Do they really deserve to be mentioned in a good romance thread?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2011)

Dean and Cindy.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2011)

Danny Zuko and Sandy Olsson


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2011)

uh..Scott and Ramona?

Sarah and Kyle?

The main couples in Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 28, 2011)

Edward Scissorhands and Kim Boggs.


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh!  *The Fountain*, even though it's !!SPOILER!! incredibly depressing.  It's a journey through time, space, life and death because of love.


----------



## The810kid (Jul 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> As we all know, a lot of writers are incapable of writing good love interests and relationships in movies; the most glaring example of such being Anakin and Padme in the _Star Wars_ prequels, in my opinion. But this thread isn't about that, it's about romances you actually accept and bought into. Can you name some of your favorites?



one of my favorite television romances

[YOUTUBE]
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-7PGfIrnvY


[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbmkcL11oFw&feature=related


[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwTHofeFv60&feature=related


[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry, I had to bump this to bring up one of my favorite television romances: Jim and Pam from The Office.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 16, 2011)

Jim and Pam are actually pretty great.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 16, 2011)

Tim and Dawn was better


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sorry, I had to bump this to bring up one of my favorite television romances: Jim and Pam from The Office.



That's probably one of my favorites. I love the episode when Jim proposes. pek So cute!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 500 Days of Summer. I felt for the guy. The bitch, on the other hand, well she was a bitch. I believe that bitches be like that.



One of the reasons I love 500 Days of Summer is that people can see it totally different.

One side will say that Summer treated JGL horribly, while others will say that Summer pretty much throughout the entire movie made it very clear what their "relationship" was.

EDIT: Overall, I think the main reason I love that movie is because it doesn't end up being incredibly one sided. My GF is always wanting me to watch chick flicks, but frankly in a lot of them either the guy comes off as an emotionally stunted asshole or the girl comes off as an overdramatic crazy person.

I think my favorite scene in that movie is either the "In JGL's mind vs. Reality" scene or the obvious "Fuck yea I just got laid!" dance number.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2011)

My favorite tv romance was definately Pacey and Joey. The only good thing about Dawson's Creek really.

In the following clips you can see how their relationship develops fully during seasons 3 and 4


----------



## martryn (Aug 18, 2011)

> My favorite tv romance was definately Pacey and Joey. The only good thing about Dawson's Creek really.



Fuck yes.  After that shit, the series went south.  Fuck, I shouldn't admit this, but I own the first four seasons on DVD.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2011)

It still kept going subtlely in season's 5 and 6. Each interaction between them was always heartwarming.


----------



## Glued (Aug 18, 2011)

Ben Grimm and Alicia Masters.

Who else would buy his girlfriend an elephant?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzcjTaLENfI&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> One of the reasons I love 500 Days of Summer is that people can see it totally different.
> 
> One side will say that Summer treated JGL horribly, while others will say that Summer pretty much throughout the entire movie made it very clear what their "relationship" was.
> 
> ...



Yeah, those were good. JGL is the premiere talent of our time.


----------

